# Moving from Canada



## Canadian (May 19, 2011)

We are thinking of moving our family from Canada to Australia. What are somethings we should know before making the decision?


----------



## Combsyfoot (May 9, 2011)

Canadian said:


> We are thinking of moving our family from Canada to Australia. What are somethings we should know before making the decision?


Probably need a little more information to answer your question. Are you concerned about finding a job, housing, about visa's and migration? ect...


----------



## Canadian (May 19, 2011)

Canadian said:


> We are thinking of moving our family from Canada to Australia. What are somethings we should know before making the decision?


We are done with the weather here in Canada. My husband has owned his own construction company for 15 years, and so he is looking for something in that field. We have been sending his CV to companies and are just waiting to hear back. We have 5 children that will be making the move with us. We know that it could take months or up to 2 years to get a visa so we have started on that. We are trying to decide where we should move to. Is housing expensive? Any advice would be of help?


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

i would be concerned about drop bears.


----------

